# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Bipolaire stoornis

## katia2

:Confused:  Hallo ik ben hier nieuw,en ik ga me proberen zo goed mogelik uit te drukken!!! Ik ben nu 42 jaar en toen ik 22jaar was begon ik hyperventilatie aanvallen te krijgen...heel veel,voor een jaar lang dacht ik dat ik dood zou gaan,ik heb toen nooit medicijnen genomen,en stilletjes gingen de aanvallen over maar ontwikkelde ik een angststoornis,ik heb daar enorm veel vanaf gezien ,zo kon ik niet meer op de autoroute rijden of als ik met iemand mee reed had ik altijd klamme handen en begon ik te zweten...en s`nachts soms aanvallen krijgen die ik niet kan uitleggen!!! En ook nog die druk in men hoofd ,om gek van te worden. zo heb ik 12 jaar rond gelopen tot een dokter(toen woonde ik in Israel) me zei van toch maar eens een antidepressiva te nemen ,het was citolapram daar noemde ze dar recital. Het deed me werkelijk goed ik reed terug op de snelweg,dat vond ik al een verbetering,maar de angst was niet compleet weg ,want als ik met iemand mee reed had ik nog steeds die angst!!! We zijn terug naar Begie gekeerd en toen ging het echt mis... ik kreeg enorme stemmigswisselingen,ik had dat daarvoor ook wel ,maar nu kwamen die goed naar boven,altijd slecht weer,ik werk dan ook niet enfin ik voelde me echt slecht, ik heb dat jaar 2keer een zelfmoordpoging ondernomen,wat natuurlijk niet lukte...wist ik veel dat je met pillen dat niet zomaar kunt!!! En nu momenteel omdat de neuroloog de juiste cocktail moet vinden neem ik sipralexa,wellbutrin en lamictal de laatste ben ik aan het opbouwen,daarvoor had ze me seroqeul gegeven waar ik een serieuze black-out van heb gekregen, ik toen wel enkele glaasjes wijn gedronken,maar de dokter zei dat dat nooit had mogen gebeuren dat ik daar heel slecht heb op gereageerd. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Enfin dat is mijn verhaal in het kort ...ik heb nod dikwijls heel neerslachtige gevoelens....is er iemand die ook zo afziet...en er maar niet doorkomt????
Groetjes Katia

----------


## Onassa

Hoi KAtia.

Ik heb hetzelfde als jij, bipolaire stoornis en paniek aanvallen.
Ik gebruik ook al heellang citalopram,maar dan in combinatie met alprazolam, wamt dit laatste is een echte angts remmer.
De medicijnen zijn geen wonder pillen en er echt afkomen zal ik nooit, ook niet van de depressies.
pas geleden was het zo erg na een operatie in mijn liezen dat ik bijna 2 keer opgenomen werd.
Ik heb me daar tegen verzet,want ik wil dat liever niet.
Dat was toen ik op andere medicatie over ging en toen ging het helemaal niet goed.
ben dus weer terug op mijn oude vertrouwde cipramil en daar kan ik tot nog toe de scherpste kantjes mee weg nemen plus de alprazolam.
Als je al zolang deze klachten heeft,ga er dan maar vanuit dat je er nooit helemaal vanaf komt maar probeer zoveel mogelijk van de goede tijden te genieten, dat doe ik ook.
Miscchien,ik weet niet of je van lezen houd, is het boek "de kracht van het NU" van eckart Tolle wat voor je.
voor mij een aardige eye opener geweest in ieder geval.

Heel veel succes en groetjes, Diane

----------

